# Please help midnight can tell me what she has.?



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

She doing better then the lets 2 days. She in the 5 gallon to get recover. I know its small for her at lets she not in the container anymore. She has room to swim. I am going to show you pic of her. It will be on photo bucket. these were her symptoms, maybe you can tell what she had. She would stop breathing and swimming. Her tail would be down. Now she doing better. I put aquarium salt in the 5 gallon tank, it helping her what ever she had. So I would like some good answer. No mean stuff. She will be in the 5 gallon to 1-2 week. I want her all better before she goes back in the big tank.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I am not particularly sure what you are asking.

What symptoms is she showing, and I can't really tell anything by the pictures.


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

She would stop breathing and swimming. Her tail would be down. She fine now. I just what to know what she had. She does not have the symptoms anymore. She did yesterday 2 day before that. I make a short story. She was in a 58 bow front, my black moor goldfish midnight is not active. She was fine 2 days ago. She swimming happily and stuff. I know fancy fish are very hard to keep alive. But she does not look right. I put her in a container she start it to swim. She almost went on her side. Today and yesterday she was on the top sitting there not moving, When I turn on there light she would swim. Today I turn it on she swim for a little bit and then stop. I do not know what she had. I nick name her Minnie.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It's hard to tell from the photos, but the fish is absolutely starved. Could she have internal parasites or worms? I would treat my fish for worms if one were that thin.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Have you tested your water?
What were the results?
What is the tank temp?
What other fish are in the tank?
What is the fish's diet?
Is the tank cycled?
There are a lot of questions we need answered to try to diagnose this. But from the way it sounds it seems she may have been stressed and it looks like she is wasting. This could be signs of either a poor feeding pattern/diet, or some sort of an infection.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree,we need more info.Whats her normal tank size?
Temp,nitrite nitrate and ammonia?
What are you feeding?How often?


She does seem skinny for a goldie


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I agree now seeing the pictures, the fish is not healthy looking. I know I responded to your PM, but was the tank cycled prior to you putting her in there? How long have you had the fish?


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you tested your water?yes
What were the results?everything is fine 
What is the tank temp?68
What other fish are in the tank?there no other fish with her
What is the fish's diet? I feed her Goldfish Granules
Is the tank cycled?yes
Whats her normal tank size? 58 gallon bow front 
Temp,nitrite nitrate and ammonia?none, temp is 68
What are you feeding?goldfish granules
How often?once a day
I have 2 other tanks. They are 58bow tank front there are 3 fish in there.
And a 15 gallon long tank with a turtle in it. 
I put Aquarium Salt-65 oz that is help her what she has. She doing better she will be in for 3 weeks. So when is healthy I will put her back with her friends. I will be tanking dory out, I have to heal her with a fungus she has on her right side, she will be in the 15 gallon to be recover. I am happy that some one help me with dory and midnight.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you have tests for ammonia, nitrite AND nitrate? If so can you give us the actual numbers for the 58 gallon tank? 0 readings for all 3 don't quite make sense. Also how often do you do water changes and does the 58 gallon have live plants in it and how long have you had it set up? I hope we can help with a little more information.


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

there 0 for all 3 tanks I my 58 gallon up for 4 years. No live plants. I clean tank ever 1-2 weeks


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Something doesn't quite make sense, it is not possible for nitrates to be 0 in an established tank without plants. What kind of test are you using? Could the test be out of date? How much water do you change?


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

What kind of test are you using?quick dip Could the test be out of date? no How much water do you change? between 25% and 50%
I found out there 2 nitrate one said 20 that safe the other one said 0 that safe.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Strip tests are known to be really inacurate if thats what you are using. Sorry to hear you are having problems. It sounds like either disease or internal parasites to me


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

my friend said this,I was thinking she may have caught something with all the stress of being constipated and moved around and everything that was going on with her. The salt is probably helping a lot. It's helping to kill anything she may have caught.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Salt will irritate her skin, causing her to produce slime to protect herself. Increased body slime can dislodge parasites on the skin, and can disrupt the life cycle of parasites that need softer water conditions.
It will also increase the buoyancy of the fish relative to the water, and allow her to move more freely.
It will do nothing for internal parasites or wasting diseases. That fish is very thin behind the head, judging from the photos, and that is a nutrition problem. You care about your fish, so you're feeding her well - that says internal parasites to me. I don't know what meds are available in your country, but if praziquantel is, I'd use it.


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

so midnight has this I saw it on amazon for $14.95. I got it for her and toke care of her right away.


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

wow after putting her med she feel like a bran new fish. I will repeat the dose for every after 48 hour.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Tohru1529 said:


> What kind of test are you using?quick dip
> Could the test be out of date? no
> How much water do you change? between 25% and 50%
> 
> I found out there 2 nitrate one said 20 that safe the other one said 0 that safe.


Okay if the nitrate is 20 that is possible. The one that says 0 must not be very accurate. Wasting, fungal infections etc can be caused by high nitrates but it doesn't seem like that is the problem. Hope she gets better.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I've just realized something, the other goldfish you have are common or comets. They are also much bigger than midnight. Fancy goldfish don't always mix well with normal goldfish because they are much slower and less hardy. Could it be that she is simply not getting enough food because she is pushed out of the way, or that she gets bullied?


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

Could it be that she is simply not getting enough food because she is pushed out of the way, or that she gets bullied?
There is 1 common and 2 comets in the 65 gallon. There not bullied her its not the food.. She has been sick alot. So the med I brought her is working for her thank you. I am keeping up date on her. than pic was when she was not sick.


----------

